# [EVDL] Lacquer on battery terminals?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Related to my last post, I'm replacing my battery pack. My golf cart
maintainer friend said he sprays lacquer on his battery terminals
after tightening down the cables. Previously I had slathered on
Vasoline to keep corrosion down but I don't remember hearing anyone on
the the EVDL using lacquer. The Vasoline has collected all sorts of
nasty debris, even dog hair, so something less sticky is appealing to
me....

Thanks - De

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Deanne,

I do not use any thing on my battery terminals. Maybe the Windex window 
spray cleaner with Ammonia that some one on the list mention one time and 
seems to work good. The ammonia is a acid neutralizer and does not leave a 
mess. I only spot clean any wet spots I set and then about once a year, I 
flood the whole top of the battery pack and wipe everything down with paper 
towels.

I set the batteries in a non-conductive epoxy coated battery box with a seal 
lid. Have a lot of filter fresh air enter the box while charging and 
exhausting out using a totally enclose all plastic blade 150 cfm fan using 
very thick pvc flexible acid proof hoses.

Another trick I do, is set the batteries in a 3/4 thick bed of baking soda. 
This keeps everything very dry and keeps the bottom of the battery clean 
when the cleaning solutions may drip over the edge of the batteries.

See: http://go-ev.net/pics/016.html of my batteries and enclosure.

A battery connection compound would have to be acid proof. At one time, I 
use that plastic liquid stuff that you dip your tool handles and is listed 
for painting battery terminals.

If you use this stuff, be sure to apply it over all the joints and all the 
way down to the battery case. Layer it on, until it looks like a smooth 
glob. To remove it, just make one cut across it and peal it right off.

Before I use this compound, I wait until the battery terminals are set. You 
may have to re-torque the battery connections several times, because the 
lead contact surfaces will melt back a little, which what we call shrink 
back.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Deanne Mott" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, March 26, 2008 3:30 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Lacquer on battery terminals?


> Related to my last post, I'm replacing my battery pack. My golf cart
> maintainer friend said he sprays lacquer on his battery terminals
> after tightening down the cables. Previously I had slathered on
> Vasoline to keep corrosion down but I don't remember hearing anyone on
> the the EVDL using lacquer. The Vasoline has collected all sorts of
> nasty debris, even dog hair, so something less sticky is appealing to
> me....
>
> Thanks - De
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Deanne Mott wrote:
> 
> > Related to my last post, I'm replacing my battery pack. My
> > golf cart maintainer friend said he sprays lacquer on his
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

IMHO, lacquer is a bad thing to put on battery terminals; anything tht can 
get down between the terminals and the clamp, will tend to insulate things. 
I have had mechanics use paint and other similar materials on my battery 
terminals (not on the EV) and have had problems as a result.

The best corrosion protector that I know of is a product made by Ilsco 
called "De-ox" - we've used it for years in the electrical industry for 
keeping oxidation of aluminum conductors to a minimum. There are some other 
similar products out there, also. Coating the terminals and clamps liberally 
with this product works as well as anything I have seen.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Deanne Mott" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, March 26, 2008 2:30 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Lacquer on battery terminals?


> Related to my last post, I'm replacing my battery pack. My golf cart
> maintainer friend said he sprays lacquer on his battery terminals
> after tightening down the cables. Previously I had slathered on
> Vasoline to keep corrosion down but I don't remember hearing anyone on
> the the EVDL using lacquer. The Vasoline has collected all sorts of
> nasty debris, even dog hair, so something less sticky is appealing to
> me....
>
> Thanks - De
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
>
> -- 
> No virus found in this incoming message.
> Checked by AVG.
> Version: 7.5.519 / Virus Database: 269.22.0/1342 - Release Date: 3/25/2008 
> 10:26 AM
>
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Roland,
In your battery box do you use separators between the batteries for airflow
and better cooling?
Walter



See: http://go-ev.net/pics/016.html of my batteries and enclosure.

Roland



-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Lacquer-on-battery-terminals--tp16317211p16324827.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Only the tops of the batteries are tight together. The sides below this top 
edge has waffle and rib sides. There is about 1/4 inch space in this area.

This is how Trojan build there battery cases which is a reinforce sides. 
Not a flat side panel side.

There is also a 1/2 inch space between the batteries and the side of the 
battery box.

My batteries temperature is always about 75 degrees average and one time in 
six years, the battery temperature did get up to 89 degrees F. when the 
ambient temperature was 101 degrees for one day.

We have 7 to 8 months of winter, 3 months of spring, and 1 day of summer. We 
still will have temperatures in the lows twenties and the highs in the 40's 
for another month or two.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Walter Guinon" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, March 27, 2008 7:14 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Lacquer on battery terminals?


>
> Roland,
> In your battery box do you use separators between the batteries for 
> airflow
> and better cooling?
> Walter
>
>
>
> See: http://go-ev.net/pics/016.html of my batteries and enclosure.
>
> Roland
>
>
>
> -- 
> View this message in context: 
> http://www.nabble.com/Lacquer-on-battery-terminals--tp16317211p16324827.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at 
> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Deanne Mott wrote:
> > my friend said he sprays lacquer on his battery terminals after
> > tightening down the cables.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I was sort of thinking the lacquer wasn't the greatest idea either,
but thought I'd float it amongst the experts. I'm thinking
lead-infused vasoline isn't so hot for the hands though 

I had not thought about terminal covers, I think I'll check into those.

I would love to have my front batteries in a box, but I have the
Voltsrabbit kit where they are in out in the breeze mounted in angle
iron racks. It's such an awkward shape, stuck in there really tight
in some places, that I don't see how I could build a sturdy box for
them. Maybe just mounting some plexiglass or something over the top
would help...

thanks - De



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Deanne Mott wrote:
> > > my friend said he sprays lacquer on his battery terminals after
> > > tightening down the cables.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> joe wrote:
> 
> > IMHO, lacquer is a bad thing to put on battery terminals;
> > anything tht can get down between the terminals and the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On my boat, I sprayed the standard battery terminal spray (aka lacquer?) on
my 12 T-105's a few years back.
Except for a couple terminals which recently showed corrosion occurring,
they're all clean and the spray protected them well.
FWIW, the spray is applied AFTER connecting up all your cabling---ie. only
exposed contacts are sprayed, not the contacting surfaces.
Hence any arguments about connectivity being poor in doing this just don't
apply.
Only downside I've seen is that it hurts to spray the top of new batteries,
terminals and connections with paint that turns reddish.

If you want to, go for it!

-Myles Twete, Portland, Or.
26ft The Reach Of Tide bargeboat: www.austinev.org/evalbum/492


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Deanne Mott
Sent: Thursday, March 27, 2008 8:06 AM
To: Lee Hart; Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Lacquer on battery terminals?

I was sort of thinking the lacquer wasn't the greatest idea either,
but thought I'd float it amongst the experts. I'm thinking
lead-infused vasoline isn't so hot for the hands though 

I had not thought about terminal covers, I think I'll check into those.

I would love to have my front batteries in a box, but I have the
Voltsrabbit kit where they are in out in the breeze mounted in angle
iron racks. It's such an awkward shape, stuck in there really tight
in some places, that I don't see how I could build a sturdy box for
them. Maybe just mounting some plexiglass or something over the top
would help...

thanks - De



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Deanne Mott wrote:
> > > my friend said he sprays lacquer on his battery terminals after
> > > tightening down the cables.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You might want to check this stuff out:
http://www.batterystuff.com/battery-products/BCP-10510410-006.html

You also might want to use those red and green washers you see at autozone etc. They are basically a reservoir for chemical that prevents corrosion. Between the spray and the washers, the only time you take cables off is when it's time to change the batteries. This was tested at a municipality and a fire dept. The spray we used was like a purple dye and not a paint. You could spray the terminal and then clamp the cable on. We also bought the felt washers in a bulk can of 100. If you are going to be drawing a lot of amperage I would also use the clamp rather than the lug. More contact surface area. less chance of loosening.

Myles Twete <[email protected]> wrote:
On my boat, I sprayed the standard battery terminal spray (aka lacquer?) on
my 12 T-105's a few years back.
Except for a couple terminals which recently showed corrosion occurring,
they're all clean and the spray protected them well.
FWIW, the spray is applied AFTER connecting up all your cabling---ie. only
exposed contacts are sprayed, not the contacting surfaces.
Hence any arguments about connectivity being poor in doing this just don't
apply.
Only downside I've seen is that it hurts to spray the top of new batteries,
terminals and connections with paint that turns reddish.

If you want to, go for it!

-Myles Twete, Portland, Or.
26ft The Reach Of Tide bargeboat: www.austinev.org/evalbum/492


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Deanne Mott
Sent: Thursday, March 27, 2008 8:06 AM
To: Lee Hart; Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Lacquer on battery terminals?

I was sort of thinking the lacquer wasn't the greatest idea either,
but thought I'd float it amongst the experts. I'm thinking
lead-infused vasoline isn't so hot for the hands though 

I had not thought about terminal covers, I think I'll check into those.

I would love to have my front batteries in a box, but I have the
Voltsrabbit kit where they are in out in the breeze mounted in angle
iron racks. It's such an awkward shape, stuck in there really tight
in some places, that I don't see how I could build a sturdy box for
them. Maybe just mounting some plexiglass or something over the top
would help...

thanks - De



> Lee Hart wrote:
> > Deanne Mott wrote:
> > > my friend said he sprays lacquer on his battery terminals after
> > > tightening down the cables.
> ...


----------

